

Amazon.com fails to connect with 256 bit cipher - java-man

In the latest firefox, go to about:config and turn off all 128 bit ciphers.  Then try logging into your amazon.com store account.  Does this fail for you as well?
======
java-man
"Firefox cannot guarantee the safety of your data on www.amazon.com because it
uses SSLv3, a broken security protocol. Advanced info:
ssl_error_no_cypher_overlap"

